# كل اللهجات : قلقت عليك



## Mejeed

سلام عليكم 
السؤال الأول :
كيف تقول في العامية الدارجة : قلقت عليك ؟
في العراق نقول غالبا : ظل بالي عليك .

السؤال الثاني :
هل هناك تعبير في الفصحى أصح من (قلقت عليك) ؟
وشكرا ..


----------



## rayloom

نقول في اللهجة الحجازية قلقت عليك وشغلت بالي وقلقتني عليك.


----------



## djara

في تونس، تحيّرت عليك، بالي مشغول عليك


----------



## barkoosh

في لبنان: شغلت لّي بالي، عتلت همّك


----------



## elroy

في فلسطين غالبًا نقول:

قلقت عليك
انشغل بالي عليك


----------



## momai

في سوريا:
قلقت عليك
ضل بالي عندك
انشغل بالي عليك


----------



## emanko

في مصر
قلقتني عليك (مع نطق القاف الف)


----------



## Mahaodeh

Mejeed said:


> هل هناك تعبير في الفصحى أصح من (قلقت عليك) ؟



لماذا تظن أن "قلقت عليك" ليست صحيحة ونحتاج إلى أصح منها؟


----------



## Mejeed

بل أراها صحيحة ، ولكني أحتملت أن هنالك تعبيرا أصح منها ، لأني لا أظن - حسب اطلاعي - أن هذه الصياغة قد استعملت في المصادر التراثية ، فكان سؤالي عن الصياغة المستعملة آنذاك في نفس المعنى .
وقد أكون مخطئا .


----------



## I.K.S.

ليس لدي فكرة عن مدى أصالتها, لكن المشهور حسب إعتقادي هو قول: قلقت بشأن كذا.. أو تعدية الفعل الثلاثي بنفسه على صيغة "أفعل" فيقول: أقلقني أمر كذا أو أقلقتني


----------

